# Does anyone use something like the snuggle nest?



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,
I have two kids that have/still are sleeping with us. They have slept in our bed since newborn. Were are definitely not new to cosleeping. We are ttc a third child. My dh sleeps so soundly and with lots of pillows the last couple of years, plus he tosses and turns a lot. Frankly, I don't trust him to wake up if he were to roll on baby and I don't think he is going to want to give up his extra pillow.







I will not take any chances with safety, but I definitely want to cosleep and have easy night nursings. I am thinking about pushing my side of the bed next to the wall and using a snuggle nest. Then I would be next to dh and his pillows and blankets (instead of baby), and baby would not be in danger of suffocating from being next to the wall or headboard or falling out of bed.

Good idea? Bad idea? Did you hate the snuggle nest? Should I save my money and try a cosleeper instead? Or just put a bassinet right next to the bed? I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

We had one and used it until our dd outgrew it. I liked it a lot and used it both in bed and downstairs on the futon for naps so I wouldn't worry about her rolling off if I got up to use the restroom. Honestly I loved it, although I often ended up sleeping with one arm in the snuggle nest around the baby.


----------



## late-night nan (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi there, musicmaj--We have a snugglenest because dh was too nervous about rolling over on our tiny newborn, and I felt strongly about co-sleeping. I bought it as a peace-of-mind purchase, just in case we needed it and during that time in pregnancy when you don't know what to expect (I guess that's always!). To be honest, we only used ours for a few days in the newborn period because dh just slept in another room until the baby got bigger so that he could get enough sleep to take care of me postpartum!

I found it a little inconvenient for night nursing because you have to pull "down" the baby to clear the raised sides, but those sides also protect the baby in case of rollovers. I hadn't thought of using this in the event that we have more than one dc in bed, so perhaps other mamas have advice regarding using this in a larger family bed.

If you want to try it for cheap, I have a gently used one that we need to sell before moving this summer. PM me if you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## smilnmom (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes I have used the snuggle nest and liked it. I used it with my firstson who is now 3 and sleeps on his mattress next to ours. Then used it with DS #2 who is now 15 monts. Really I only used it with my first for about 9 months. I liked it because it gave me a confined space of sorts to put him in if I got up from the bed. Although most of the time he wiggled out looking for me anyway.. DH liked the idea ofhaving a sturdy barrier for him, he was a little worried about rolling over on him. My DH sleeps much the same a yours... with many pillows and not waking for much of anything. With my second son, it was just as useful and even more so. I was not worried so much anymore about rolling over on the baby. BUT it really helped for my older son to "see" that the baby had a bed too not just getting to sleep in that prized spot right next to mommie. He had his mattress to, it was just logistically closer to me than the big boy mattress. It really saved alot of tears for me..

I think your idea is great. I would do that with your mattress. You can always roll up towels or blankets and put them along the wall too, stuff them in the crack so you have an extra barrier. But most likely if the baby wiggles out he/she will be coming your way anyway!. Good luck


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

We have one that was used for about 3 weeks. My dh really wanted to use it, because at first with co-sleeping he was really worried about us rolling over on the baby. (We don't smoke, aren't obese, alcoholics, etc. , he was just a nervous daddy) Anyway, our ds has never wanted to be more than an inch away from me. He has slept from the beginning with his face buried in my armpit every night. As a little baby, he would have nothing to do with the snugglenest even though mommy was a mere 6 inches away. I think it's a great idea though, and I'm hanging on to mine. Whenever we have another babe, I think I'd like to try again with it.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

We purchased the snuggle nest and it didn't work out for us personally. DS just preferred to be right next to me and he seemed to dislike the nest as much as the bassinett at night. We also thought it took up alot of space and we have a queen size bed. BUT, we had the bassinett for daytime naps, if we didn't we would have needed it for a safe place to put him during the day.

A cheaper option ~ someone I know uses a contoured changing pad for her ds to sleep on and it works out well.

Good Luck!


----------



## *Lisa* (Dec 19, 2002)

It didn't work especially well for us either. We also had a queen sized bed at that point, and it took up a lot of room. I also found that it made night time nursing more difficult, since I had to move DD to nurse her. As I recall, the "instructions" that came with the Snuggle Nest also said that each adult should use only one pillow, so it may not solve the "extra pillow" problem anyway.


----------

